# Project manager / builder recommendations in Caldas da Rainha area?



## lg116 (Dec 12, 2021)

Olá 👋

I’m new to this great community. but I’ve been living in Portugal for about 5 years (Lisbon area).

Myself and our young family are expecting to complete on the purchase of a house in Nadadouro very soon and I will need some work doing. Specifically removing what may be a load bearing wall (so may need a beam) and some internal cosmetic work.

I’ve seen some old threads, but I wondered if anyone has any up-to-date recommendations for professionals who can help us. I expect we’ll also need a structural engineer to asses the feasibility/implications of removing the wall.

Thanks to everyone in advance - we can’t wait to move to the fantastic town of Caldas 🎉


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

As posted on the other thread:



https://www.youtube.com/c/OKportugal/videos




https://www.youtube.com/c/LukeandSarahsOffGridLife/videos



I don't have time to look through at the minute but between the above 2 channels I am 95% sure there is a video of a local plumber doing some work for them, probably about 6 - 12 months ago, there is also one of a builder doing some work as that question seems to get asked a lot as well. OKPortugal I know are near castelo branco, I think Luke and Sarah are also in the same area, obviously you can feel free to ask them for contact details via their youtube channel. I have nothing to do with any of these people and cannot comment on the quality of the trades they employ but based on the videos they seem to be ok. 

This guy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0sLkINvyrDlIxnkXxcYDQ/videos is a builder / roofer from the UK who has emigrated to Portugal, again he is just one of the channels I follow so cannot comment on the quality of the work or in fact if he is even taking on new work but he seems to know what he is talking about.


----------

